# RMC Life Sciences Minor a Good Move?



## 9Tiger9 (26 Dec 2007)

RMC is now offering a life sciences minor as an academic option.   If RMC expanded this to include a major or honours degree choice, would it be a benefit or a "Bad Move" for  RMC and/or the Canadian Forces?


----------



## DVessey (26 Dec 2007)

really? what IS "life science"? Is it actually under the science department?

Just curious, I haven't heard anything about this...


----------



## bms (26 Dec 2007)

Life Sciences are things like Biology and Biochemistry, while Physical Sciences are things like Physics and Chemistry.


----------



## 9Tiger9 (26 Dec 2007)

If you take the Bio-tech, Bio, the haz mat course and a few chemistry courses I think it is the organic with the lab and one and another plus first year chem for science and engineers in 2010 you will be able to recieve a life science minor.


----------



## Gunner98 (27 Dec 2007)

A few microseconds after graduation does anyone in uniform really care what you minored in.  Whether it was basket-weaving or ninja arts, you best be learning, leading, serving and practicing staying quiet, except at the mess where you may be able to pontificate if you can find anyone silly enough to listen.


----------



## 9Tiger9 (27 Dec 2007)

I was thinking more of retention issues.   I have heard many a cadet say that if there was a life sciences degree they would buy out their contracts and go to civilian university for medical training or transfer to motp.   Now I realise that there are needs for qualified medical personnel, but would the cost of creating a major or honours degree program be justified if personnel are eather going to leave the military or attempt to change their occupations?  On the otherhand it does open up the possability of training such mocs as perhaps nursing or physiotherapy at the college? thoughts?


----------



## Spanky (27 Dec 2007)

Areas like nursing and physiotherapy would be rather expensive to establish.  Both would require clinical placement experience which may step on the toes of Queens.  I would assume it would be more effecient to pay for students to attend the Queens program and do military clinical over the summer.


----------



## medaid (27 Dec 2007)

9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> I was thinking more of retention issues.



Interesting... I say if they weren't interested int serving out their time in the first place why did they go to RMC? Why waste our time and money training you, giving you an education, paying you to go to school? That's a very big issue indeed! 



			
				9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> I have heard many a cadet say that if there was a life sciences degree they would buy out their contracts and go to civilian university for medical training or transfer to MOTP.



Interesting once again! They were able to buy out their contracts, and they had no desire to serve in the first place... okay, so why did they join the CF and go to RMC again? Get out. The sooner you do, the less people the rest of us have to deal with, who are only there to serve out their time. The constant whining and moaning tend to make those  boring company to start off with.



			
				9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> Now I realize that there are needs for qualified medical personnel, but would the cost of creating a major or honours degree program be justified if personnel are either going to leave the military or attempt to change their occupations?



I'm sorry... did the POT just called the KETTLE black? 



			
				9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> On the other hand it does open up the possibility of training such MOCs as perhaps nursing or physiotherapy at the college?



It won't happen. Nursing programs are way more established in other Universities/Colleges around the country, and physiotherapy is a Master's program that the college is ill-equipped to deal with. 



			
				9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> thoughts?



Perhaps... you think too much?


----------



## medaid (27 Dec 2007)

Spanky said:
			
		

> I would assume it would be more effecient to pay for students to attend the Queens program and do military clinical over the summer.



That won't work so well, as most Universities and Colleges have their own placements and such that the students must fill in order to complete their programs. Although a military placement might prove to be interesting, for the aspiring NOs to be, it may be a little tough until they've completed their 3rd year or are about to graduate. Not to mention more pressing courses such as IAP/BOTC takes place ahead of their clinical placements.


----------



## Spanky (27 Dec 2007)

Seen.  Makes sense.


----------



## tyciol (21 Jan 2009)

I think it depends on what you're majoring. Overall, life sciences is an interesting field, so no matter what you study it's no waste, but I would think it would be of strongest benefit to those who are studying the BSc in Chemistry. Especially since I read somewhere that there's an optional dual majors in Chemistry/Psychology (although I'm not sure how since I did not see Psychology listed as a major option) then the life sciences courses satisfy the biological courses needed for admittance into a medical school. That would work well for people who are entering into MOTP programs to become physicians/psychiatrists in the army.


----------



## Dark Chivalry (28 May 2009)

Going straight from RMC to MOTP would be a puzzling thing for the CF to allow.  Forgetting for a minute that the CF needs physicians, it would be akin to a bank allowing a second loan to be taken out.  RMC grads owe service, and putting it off for medical school just puts them further in the hole.

If a 4-yr grad from RMC owes 5 years of service, then a direct MOTP transfer would theoretically owe another 4 to 5 years.  Paying for someone's decade-long education before they are deployable seems like quite an expensive gamble.

Aspiring MDs have the option of joining the reserves as they complete their first degree, before getting into medical school.  It's not 100% reimbursement, but it's nothing to sneeze at.  Upon graduation, they can apply to med school/MOTP if they so desire.  If they decide they want to join the CF and not go the MOTP route, they can enter as DEOs.

A minor or major in life sciences sounds like a great idea to me, but NOT if OCdts are  going to see it as a highway to medical practice, essentially free of charge.  There's a difference between studying what genuinely interests you, and studying what you believe will land you a high-paying job.  I'd venture to say the inherent motivation of those following their interests are better candidates for the CF.  Those looking to get a 'free' degree then grumble through their service term are wasting a lot of resources.  Just my  :2c:


----------



## Gunner98 (28 May 2009)

How would you propose to usefully employ these individuals in the Reserves?


----------



## chris_log (28 May 2009)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> How would you propose to usefully employ these individuals in the Reserves?



The same way they are now?


----------



## Antoine (29 May 2009)

Might help OCdts in the Bioscience officer trade, and having a background in bio and chem doesn't restrict you to the medical carrier. 

For example, CF had worked with other federal agencies to develop biological kit test, at the end of the day, you need an officer able to assess the quality of the product! And so on: management of bio-chem laboratories, development of drugs, bio/chem weapon, counter-weapon,....


----------



## tyciol (29 May 2009)

That's a good idea about the whole reserves during BSc thing DC. In that way, you could actually major in Bio rather than minor, and in a university which has a longer-running history with such programs. I found a link to this from Queen U's site: http://www.forces.ca/html/medicalofficer_reg_en.aspx


----------



## Gunner98 (29 May 2009)

Bio Sci officers must hold a bachelor's degree with honours from an accredited university in Canada, and meet minimum requirements for acceptance into a post-graduate programme in Human Factors, Physiology or Industrial Hygiene.


----------



## Antoine (29 May 2009)

By the way, I was wondering who is managing the Medical Laboratory and related laboratory in CF?

For example, in Quebec, you need a PhD biochemist or MD with a specialisation to manage and approve the medical reports coming from the medical laboratory in hospital.

To answer to the first post of this thread, I think it will benefit the CF if they can offer at least a biochemistry specialisation as it was in the old time of civilian university before biochemistry became a department. Biochemistry program could focus on analytical biochem, bio weapon, drugs developments applied to military context,.....including developing knowledge in molecular biology, protein sciences and then immunology, virology, microbiology and pharmacology with a strong focus in military applications.

If CF would like to start this program, but in Vancouver, I'll teach there, so I can still sailing, hiking and skiing  ;D


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (30 May 2009)

Just a comment on the academic discipline "Life Sciences". At Queen's, it is a distinct program recognized all but officially as Pre-Med and is definitely not the same as say Biology or Biochemistry.


----------

